# Picked Petite Pearl



## TonyR (Sep 16, 2016)

Picked my grapes this morning, wanted to wait a bit longer but the were starting to raisin, about 5%, Ended up picking 8 6gal buckets of grapes. Ran them thru the crusher/destemmer and ended up with 20 gal of clean must, added kmeta and sugar to get to 1.100 or 13% alcohol. 

16 Sep 2016
Ph. 3.38
Sg 1.08 or 10%. Added sugar to get to
Sg. 1.10 or 13%
Ta. .77


----------



## GreginND (Sep 16, 2016)

Numbers look really good. I like a bit of acidity in my hybrid grapes. What yeast are you using?


----------



## Masbustelo (Sep 17, 2016)

Tony How many vines do you have? And how old are they?


----------



## TonyR (Sep 17, 2016)

I picked from 25 vines, which are 6 years old. I will add Lavin Bourgovin RC 212 and after pressing will add a Malolactic culture. Will also put the carboys out in my shed during the winter for a good cold stabilization.


----------



## v8rx7guy (Sep 21, 2016)

TonyR said:


> I picked from 25 vines, which are 6 years old. I will add Lavin Bourgovin RC 212 and after pressing will add a Malolactic culture. Will also put the carboys out in my shed during the winter for a good cold stabilization.



Oh wow... I might be in over my head if 25 vines produces 20 gallons .
I planted 50 this year!


----------

